# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  العقيدة الصحيحة وما يضادها

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكن الله أخواتي الحبيبات ويسر لي ولكن جميعا سبل الطاعة. 
قرأت رسالة مختصرة في العقيدة للشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله فوجدت فيها النفع والفائدة مع الاختصار الطيب الذي يسهل قراءتها وحفظها لمن أراد, ولا يخل بأمور العقيدة, فأحببت نقلها على أجزاء مختصرة جدا لمن أرادت مطالعتها, يقول رحمه الله:


الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وعلى آله وصحبه 0 

فلما كانت العقيدة الصحيحة هي أصل دين الإسلام وأساس الملة رأيت أن تكون هي موضوع المحاضرة .

ومعلوم بالأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة أن الأعمال والأقوال إنما تصح وتقبل إذا صدرت عن عقيدة صحيحة فإن كانت العقيدة غير صحيحة بطل ما يتفرع عنها من أعمال وأقوال كما قال تعالى : } ومن يكفُر بالإيمــــان فقد حبط عملهُ وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين { [المائدة :5] 0 

وقال تعالى : } ولقد أٌوحى إليــك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك { [الزمر :65] ، والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة 0 

وقد دل كتاب الله المبين وسنة رسوله الأمين عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم على أن العقيدة الصحيحة تتلخص في الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وبالقدر خيره وشره 0 
فهذه الأمور الستة هي أصول العقيدة الصحيحة التى نزل بها كتاب الله العزيز، وبعث الله بها رسوله محمداً - صلى الله عليه وسلم 0

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك غاليتي
هل أستزدتي لنا من ذلك المنبع
لاعدمناك
موفقه

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ أخيتي العزيزة
وشكر لكِ مروركِ العطر
إن شاء الله سأنقل تلك الرسالة كاملة, لكن أمور العقيدة تحتاج للتريث, وحتى لا تمل أخواتنا فضلت أن تُجزأ إلى مقاطع صغيرة فتسهل مذاكرتها إن شاء الله, رزقني الله وإياكِ العلم النافع والعمل الصال المتقبل.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نعــم بارك الله فيك
وأنابالأنتظـار

----------


## مروة عاشور

وفيك بارك الله
ورزقني وإياك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

قال رحمه الله:
ويتفرع عن هذه الأصول كل ما يجب الإيمان به من أمور الغيب، وجميع ما أخبر الله به ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وأدلة هذه الأصول الستة في الكتاب والسنة كثيرة جداً، فمن ذلك قول الله سبحانه:( ليس البر أن تٌولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من ءامن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة والكتاب والنبيين) [ البقرة : 177 ] 0 
وقوله سبحانه: (ءامن الرسول بما أٌنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله)الآية [ البقرة : 285 ] 0 
وقوله سبحانه :( يا أيها الذين ءامنوا ءامنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً)[ النساء : 136 ].
وقوله سبحانه : (ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السموات والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسيرٌ)[ الحج : 70 ].

يتبع إن شاء الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أما الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على هذه الأصول فكثيرة جداً .. 
منها : الحديث الصحيح المشهور الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن جبريل عليه الســلام سأل النبي - صلى الله وعليه وسلم - عن الإيمان ، فقال له: " الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره ". الحديث 0 وأخرجه الشيخان من حديث أبي هريرة 0  
وهذه الأصول الستة : يتفرع عنها جميع ما يجب على المسلم اعتقاده في حق الله سبحانه وفي أمر المعاد وغير ذلك من أمور الغيب.

----------


## مروة عاشور

* أولا : الإيمان بالله

الإيمان بالله سبحانه: الإيمان بأنه الإله الحق المستحق للعبادة دون كل ما سواه لكونه خالق العباد والمحسن إليهم والقائم بأرزقاهم والعالم بسرهم وعلانيتهم ، والقادر على إثابة مطيعهم وعقاب عاصيهم ، ولهذه العبادة خلق الله الثقلين وأمرهم كما قال تعالى: "وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون* ما أٌريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون* إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين" [ الذاريات : 56-58] 0 
وقال سبحانه: "يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون* الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون"[ البقرة : 21-22] 0 

وقد أرسل الله الرسل وأنزل الكتب لبيان هذا الحق والدعوة إليه ، والتحذير مما يضاده كما قال سبحانه: "ولقد بعثنا في كل أٌمة رسولاً أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت". [النحل : 36] 0 
وقال تعالى: "وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون". (الأننبياء 25).
وقال عز وجل: "كتاب أٌحكمت ءاياتُه ثم فصلت من لدُن حكيم خبير ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إني لكم منهُ نذيرُُ وبشيرُُ" [ هود : 1-2 ] 0 

وحقيقة هذه العبادة : هي إفراد الله سبحانه بجميع ما تعبّد العباد به من دعاء وخوف ورجاء وصلاة وصوم وذبح ونذر وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة على وجه الخضوع له والرغبة والرهبة مع كمال الحب له سبحانه والذل لعظمته 0

----------


## مروة عاشور

وغالب القرآن الكريم نزل في هذا الأصل العظيم: 
كقوله سبحانه: "فاعبد الله مخلصاً له الدين* ألا لله الدين الخالص" [ الزمــر : 2-3]
وفي الصحيحين عن معاذ رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : "حق الله على العباد أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئاً".

* ومن الإيمان بالله أيضاً: الإيمان بجميع ما أوجبه على عباده وفرضه عليهم من أركان الإسلام الخمسة الظاهرة وهي: 
شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله ، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة ، وصوم رمضان ، وحج بيت الله الحرام لمن استطاع إليه سبيلاً ، وغير ذلك من الفرائض التي جاء بها الشرع المطهر.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكي نعـــم أكملي

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك أخيتي العزيزة وشكر لك حسن المتابعة ورزقني وإياك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

قال رحمه الله:

وأهم هذه الأركان وأعظمها : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله 0 
فشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله تقتضي إخلاص العبادة لله وحده ونفيها عما سواه ، وهذا هو معنـى لا إله إلا الله ، فإن معناها لا معبـود بحـق إلا الله فكل ما عبد من دون الله من بشر أو ملك أو جني أو غيـر ذلك فكله معبود بالباطل، والمعبود بالحق هو الله وحده كما قال سبحانه : } ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل { [الحج :62] 0 
وقد سبق بيان أن الله سبحانه خلق الثقلين لهذا الأصل الأصيل وأمرهم به ، وأرسل به رسله وأنزل به كتبه ، فتأمل ذلك جيدا وتدبره كثيراً ليتضح لك ما وقع فيه أكثر المسلمين من الجهل العظيم بهذا الأصل الأصيل حتى عبدوا مع الله غيره ، وصرفوا خالص حقه لسواه ، فالله المستعان0 

* ومن الإيمان بالله سبحانه : الإيمان بأنه خالق العالم ومدبّر شئونهم والمتصرف فيهم بعلمه وقدرته كما يشاء سبحانه وأنه مالك الدنيا والآخرة ورب العالمين جميعاً لا خالق غيره ، ولا رب سواه ، وأنه أرسل الرسل وأنزل الكتب لإصلاح العباد ودعوتهم إلى ما فيه نجاتهم وصلاحهم في العاجل والآجل ، وأنه سبحانه لا شريك له في جميع ذلك، كما قـال تعالى: "الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل". [ الزمر : 62 ] 0
 وقال تعالى: "إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يُغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثاً والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره ألا له الخلق والأمرُ تبارك الله رب العالمين" [ الأعراف : 54 ] 0

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> ورزقني وإياك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح



اللهم أمين



> فتأمل ذلك جيدا وتدبره كثيراً ليتضح لك ما وقع فيه أكثر المسلمين من الجهل العظيم بهذا الأصل الأصيل حتى عبدوا مع الله غيره ، وصرفوا خالص حقه لسواه ، فالله المستعان0






> 


نعم صدقتي

----------


## مروة عاشور

* ومن الإيمان بالله أيضاً: 
الإيمان بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا الواردة في كتابه العزيز، والثابتة عن رسوله الأمين، من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تكييف ولاتمثيل، بل يجب أن تُمرَ كما جاءت به بلا كيف مع الإيمان بما دلت عليه من المعاني العظيمة التي هي أوصاف الله عز وجل، يجب وصفه بها على الوجه اللائق به من غير أن يشابه خلقه في شيء من صفاته كما قال تعالى: { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير} [ الشورى : 11 ] 0 
وقال عـز وجـل: { فلا تضــربوا لله الأمثال إن الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون} [النحل :74].

وهذه هي عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والتابعين لهم بإحسان، وهي التي نقلها الإمام أبو الحسن الأشعري رحمه الله في كتابه "المقالات عن أصحاب الحديث وأهل السنة" ونقلها غيره من أهل العلم والإيمان0

قال الأوزاعي رحمه الله : سئل الزهري ومكحول عن آيات الصفات فقالا : أمرُّوها كما جاءت.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

معــك دائماَ أكملي

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك أخيتي الغالية

قال رحمه الله:

وقال الأوزاعي رحمه الله: كنا والتابعون متوافرون نقول : إن الله سبحانه على عرشه ونؤمن بما ورد في السنة من الصفات.
ولما سئل ربيعة بن أبي عبدالرحمن شيخ مالك رحمــــة الله عليهما عن الاستواء قال: " الاستواء غير مجهول والكيف غير معقول,وعلى الرسول البلاغ المبين وعلينا التصديق".
ولما سئل الإمام مالك رحمه الله عن ذلك قال: "الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والإيمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة", ثم قال للسائل: ما أراك إلا رجل سوء! وأمر به فأخرج.
وروي هذا المعنى عن أم المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله عنها.
وقال الإمام ابو عبدالرحمن عبدالله بن المبارك رحمةُ الله عليه: "نعرف ربنا سبحانه بأنه فوق سماواته على عرشه بائن من خلقه".
وكلام الأئمة في هذا الباب كثيراً جداً لا يمكن نقله في هـذه العجالة، ومن أراد الوقوف على كثير من ذلك فليراجع ما كتبه علماء السنة في هذا الباب مثل كتاب " السنة " لعبدالله ابن الإمام أحمد، وكتاب " التوحيد " للإمام الجليل محمد بن خزيمة ، وكتاب "السنة " لأبي القاسم اللالكائي الطبري، وكتاب " السنة " لأبي بكر أبى عاصم، وجواب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لأهل حماة، وهو جواب عظيم كثير الفائدة قد أوضح فيه رحمة الله عقيدة أهل السنة، ونقل فيه الكثير من كلامهم والأدلة الشرعية والعقلية على صحة ما قاله أهل السنة ، وبطلان ما قاله خصومهم.



يتبع إن شاء الله..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وكل من خالف أهل السنة فيما اعتقدوا في باب الأسماء والصفات فإنه يقع ولا بد في مخالفة الأدلة النقلية والعقلية مع التناقض الواضح في كل ما يثبته وينفيه.

أما أهل السنة والجماعة: فأثبتوا لله سبحانه ما أثبته لنفسه في كتابه الكريم أو أثبته له رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سنته الصحيحة إثباتاً بلا تمثيل ونزَّهوه سبحانه عن مشابهة خلقه تنزيهاً بريئاً من التعطيل، ففازوا بالسلامة من التناقض وعملوا بالأدلة كلها، وهذه سنة الله سبحانه فيمن تمسك بالحق الذي بعث به رسله وبذل وسعه في ذلك وأخلص لله في طلبه أن يوفقه للحق ويظهر حجته كمـا قال تعالى:
{بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفــون} [الأنبياء: 18].
وقال تعالى : {ولا يأتونك بمَثَلٍ إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيراً} [الفرقان : 33].

وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره المشهور عند كلامه على قوله عزّ وجلّ: {إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش} [ الأعراف : 54 ] كلاماً حسناً في هذا الباب يحسن نقله هاهنا لعظم فائدته.
قال رحمه الله ما نصه: " للناس في هذا المقام مقالات كثيرة جداً ليس هذا موضع بسطها وإنما نسلك في هذا المقام مذهب السلف الصالح: مالك والأوزاعي والثوري والليث بن سعد والشافعي وأحمد واسحاق بن راهوية وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين قديماً وحديثاً.
وهو إمرارها كما جاءت من غير تكييف ولا تشبيه ولا تعطيل، والظاهر المتبادر إلى أذهان المشبهين منفي عن الله، فإن الله لا يشبهه شيء من خلقه، وليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير، بل الأمر كما قال الأئمة منهم: نعيم بن حماد الخزاعي شيخ البخاري قال: من شبه الله بخلقه كفر، ومن جحد ما وصف الله به نفسه فقد كفر، وليس فيما وصف الله به نفسه ولا رسوله تشبيه.
فمن أثبت لله تعالى ما وردت به الآيات الصريحة والأخبار الصحيحة على الوجه الذي يليق بجلال الله ونفي عن الله النقائص - فقد سلك سبيل الهدى ".

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نعم صدقتي



> ومن أراد الوقوف على كثير من ذلك فليراجع ما كتبه علماء السنة في هذا الباب


أحسن الله إليك أختي الكريمة

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي العزيزة وشكر لكِ حسن المتابعة

نود أخواتي أن نجدد نشاطنا ببعض الأسئلة اليسيرة على ما تم طرحه, لمن أرادت المراجعة والاستذكار:

السؤال الأول: أذكري أصول الإيمان الست مع ذكر دليل واحد من القرآن وآخر من السنة؟

السؤال الثاني: ما حقيقة الإيمان بالله تعالى؟

السؤال الثالث: من الإيمان بالله تعالى, الإيمان بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى من غير......ولا ..... ولا ..... ولا.... بل .....

السؤال الرابع: ماذا قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله عندما سئل عن الاستواء؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,, 

نتابع على بركة الله..

ثانياً: الإيمان بالملائكة:

يتضمن الإيمان بهم إجمالاً وتفصيلاً؛ فيؤمن المسلم بأن لله ملائكة خلقهم لطاعته, ووصفهم بأنهم عباد مكرمون {لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ * يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ}  [الأنبياء/27، 28].

وهم أصناف كثيرة، منهم الموكلون بحمل العرش، ومنهم خزنة الجنة والنار، ومنهم الموكلون بحفظ أعمال العباد.
ونؤمن على سبيل التفصيل بمن سمى الله ورسوله منهم: كجبريل وميكائيل، ومالك خازن النار، وإسرافيل الموكل بالنفخ في الصُور، وقد جاء ذكره في أحاديث صحيحة، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((خُلقت الملائكة من نور، وخُلق الجان من مارج من نار، وخُلق آدم مما وصف لكم)) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحسنتي

----------


## راية الأسلام

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## مروة عاشور

وجزاكما وبارك فيكما..


ثالثًا: الإيمان بالكتب: 

يجب الإيمان إجمالاً بأن الله سبحانه قد أنزل كتبًا على أنبيائه ورسله لبيان حقه والدعوة إليه، كما قال تعالى: {لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ}[الحديد/25].

وقال تعالى: {كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ}الآية؛ [ البقرة : 213 ].

ونؤمن على سبيل التفصيل بما سمى الله منها كالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن.

والقرآن الكريم هو أفضلها وخاتمها, وهو المهيمن عليها والمصدق لها وهو الذي يجب على جميع الأمة اتباعه وتحكيمه مع ما صحت به السنة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأن الله سبحانه بعث رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسولاً إلى جميع الثقلين، وأنزل عليه هذا القرآن ليحكم به بينهم وجعله شفاءً لما في الصدور وتبيانا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين كما قال تعالى: {وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}؛ [الأنعام/155].
وقال سبحانه {وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ}؛ [النحل/89].
وقال تعالى: {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَآَمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ}؛ [الأعراف/158], والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> نود أخواتي أن نجدد نشاطنا ببعض الأسئلة اليسيرة على ما تم طرحه, لمن أرادت المراجعة والاستذكار:
> 
> السؤال الأول: أذكري أصول الإيمان الست مع ذكر دليل واحد من القرآن وآخر من السنة؟
> 
> السؤال الثاني: ما حقيقة الإيمان بالله تعالى؟
> 
> السؤال الثالث: من الإيمان بالله تعالى, الإيمان بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى من غير......ولا ..... ولا ..... ولا.... بل .....
> 
> السؤال الرابع: ماذا قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله عندما سئل عن الاستواء؟


بارك الله فيك 
نعم سأحاول التذكر ولابأس لو نسيت شيئا
هــي الإيمـان بالله وملائكتـه وكتبـه ورسلـه واليوم الأخـر وبالقـدر خيره وشره 
*الأدله كثيره لكن منها*
*قوله سبحانه ((**ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السموات والأرض إن ذلك في**كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير))*
أما الحديث فهـ*و*
*الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره*


*ثانيا:إفراد الله سبحانه العباده كلها من الخوف والرجاء و الدعاء و...الخ* 
*ثالثا :تكليف او تحريف أو تمثيل .بل كما جاءت من غير نقص أو زياده**رابعا:ولما سئل ربيعة بن أبي عبدالرحمن شيخ مالك رحمــــة الله عليهما عن الاستواء قال: " الاستواء غير مجهول والكيف غير معقول,وعلى الرسول البلاغ المبين وعلينا التصديق".*
*وأصدقك القول أجابتي الأخيره قد نسختها لأنني نسيتها..ابتسامه<<  <*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*أتبـعي غاليتي*
*هاتي الرابعه: الأيمان بالرسول*

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وزادك من فضله, وأشكر ك صراحتك الرائعة : )
حتى لو نسختِ الإجابة فلا أظن أن الأمر خلا من فائدة إن شاء الله..

لي عودة بإذن الله؛ لأي مشغولة كثيرًا الآن.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزاك الله خير أختي التوحيـد



> حتى لو نسختِ الإجابة فلا أظن أن الأمر خلا من فائدة إن شاء الله..
> 
> لي عودة بإذن الله؛ لأي مشغولة كثيرًا الآن.


إن شاء الله
أعانك المولى ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## مروة عاشور

رابعًا: الإيمان بالرسل:

يجب الإيمان بالرسل إجمالاً وتفصيلاً؛ فنؤمن أن الله سبحانه أَرسل إلى عباده رسلاً منهم مبشرين ومنذرين ودعاة إلى الحق، فمن أجابهم فاز بالسعادة، ومن خالفهم باء بالخيبة والندامة، وخاتمهم وأفضلهم هو نبينا محمــد بن عبد الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كما قال الله سبحانه:{وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ}؛ [النحل : 36]

وقال تعالى:{رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا}؛ [النساء : 165]

وقال تعالى: {مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ}؛ [الأحزاب : 40]

ومن سمى الله منهم أو ثبت عن رسول الله تسميته آمناً به على سبيل التفصيل والتعيين؛ كنوح وهود وصالح وإبراهيم وغيرهم، عليهم وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

خامساً: الإيمان باليوم الآخر: 
 
وأما الإيمان باليوم الآخر فيدخل فيه الإيمان بكل ما أخبر الله به ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مما يكون بعد الموت كفتنة القبر وعذابه ونعيمه، وما يكون يوم القيامة من الأهوال والشدائد والصراط والميزان والحساب والجزاء ونشر الصحف بين الناس.. 

فآخذ كتابه بيمينه وآخذ كتابه بشماله أو من وراء ظهره. 

ويدخل في ذلك أيضاً الإيمان بالحوض المورود لنبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والإيمان بالجنة والنار، ورؤية المؤمنين لربهم سبحانه وتكليمه إياهم، وغير ذلك مما جاء في القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فيجب الإيمان بذلك كله وتصديقه على الوجه الذي بينه الله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المؤمن يعلم أنّ هذه الحياة رحلة مؤقّتة يتبعها يومٌ آخر، يبعث الله تعالى فيه الخلائق، ويحشرهم إليه جميعاً، ويَقْدُر أعمال عباده، ويزنها بالقِسطاط المستقيم: (وَالْوَزْنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ. وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا بِآياتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ) (الأعراف:9-10). 
بارك الله فيكِ ونفع الله بما كتبتي

----------


## ام عبد الله الجزائرية

ماشاء الله اختي الكريمة 
جزاك الله خيرا وأسال الله أن يبارك لك في وقتك 


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

قال الشيخ  العلامة الإمام صالح الفوزان حفظه الله (( فلا يُقاوم البدع إلا العلم والعلماء ،  فإذا فقد العلم والعلماء أتيحت الفرصة للبدع أن تظهر وتنتشر ولأهلها ما يشاءون ))

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لــرفع

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

لم تقع عيناي على مشاركاتٍ لأختي "التوحيد" منذ زمنٍ ..!
أسأل الرحمن أن يكون غيابها لخيرٍ ، وأن يحفظها أينما حلّت واستقرت ..آمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> لم تقع عيناي على مشاركاتٍ لأختي "التوحيد" منذ زمنٍ ..!


نسأل الله أن تكن بخير وصحه

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن جميعًا أخواتي العزيزات وأنار دروبكن بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح وشكر لكن تلك الدعوات الطيبات..

سادساً: الإيمان بالقدر: 

وأما الإيمان بالقدر فيتضمن الإيمان بأمور أربعة:

الأمر الأول: أن الله سبحانه قد علم ما كان وما يكون، وعلم أحوال عباده ، وعلم أرزاقهم وآجالهم وأعمالهم وغير ذلك من شئونهم، لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء سبحانه وتعالى، كما قال سبحانه: {إن الله بكل شيء عليم}؛ [ الأنفال : 75 ].
وقال عزّ وجلّ: {لتعلموا أن الله على كُل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علمًا}؛ [الطلاق :12 ].


والأمر الثاني: كتابته سبحانه لكل ما قدره وقضاه كما قال سبحانه: { قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم وعندنا كتاب حفيظ}؛ [ ق : 4 ] 
وقال تعالى: { وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين}؛ [ يس :12 ].
وقال تعالى: {ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السموات والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسيرٌ}؛ [ الحج : 70 ].


يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## الحضرمية

جزيت خيـرا اختي التوحيد على كل ما تقومين به من نشر العلم الشرعي ولاسيما التوحيد وهو اعظم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزيت خيـرا اختي التوحيد على كل ما تقومين به من نشر العلم الشرعي ولاسيما التوحيد وهو اعظم


آمين وجزاكِ أختي الكريمة, والله أسأل لي ولكِ ولجميع الأخوات العلم النافع والعمل الصالح, وأن يثبت الإيمان في قلوبنا. 
أحببت نقل هذه الرسالة على وجه الخصوص لما وجدت فيها من تبسيط لمادة التوحيد وسهولة في الأسلوب, أسأل الله أن ينفع بها ويغفر لشيخنا ويسكنه فسيح جنانه.

----------


## مروة عاشور

قال رحمه الله:

الأمر الثالث: الإيمان بمشيئته النافذة، فما شاء الله كان ومالم يشأ لم يكن كما قال سبحانه: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ} [الحج : 18], وقال عز وجل: {إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ} [يس : 82].
وقال عز وجل: {وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [التكوير : 29].

الأمر الرابع: خلقه سبحانه لجميع الموجودات، لا خالق غيره ولا رب سواه، قال سبحانه: {اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ} [الزمر : 62], وقال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ} [فاطر : 3].

فالإيمان بالقدر يشمل الإيمان بهذه الأمور الأربعة عند أهل السنة والجماعة خلافاً لمن أنكر بعض ذلك من أهل البدع.

ويدخل في الإيمان بالله اعتقاد أن الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية وأنه لا يجوز تكفير أحد من المسلمين بشيء من المعاصي التي دون الشرك والكفر، كالزنا، والسرقة، وأكل الربا، وشرب المسكرات، وعقوق الوالدين، وغير ذلك من الكبائر ما لم يستحل ذلك لقول الله:{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا} [النساء : 48]، وما ثبت في الأحاديث المتواترة عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن الله يُخرج من النار من كان في قلبه مثقال حبة من خردل من إيمان. 


يتبع -إن شاء الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

قال رحمه الله:

ومن الإيمان بالله الحب في الله والبغض في الله والموالاة في الله والمعاداة في الله، فيحب المؤمن المؤمنين ويواليهم، ويبغض الكفار ويعاديهم. 
وعلى رأس المؤمنين من هذه الأمة أصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم.

فأهل السنة والجماعة يحبونهم ويوالونهم ويعتقدون أنهم خير الناس بعد الأنبياء لقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم" متفق على صحته.

ويعتقدون أن أفضلهم أبو بكر الصديق ثم عمر الفاروق ثم عثمان ذو النورين ثم على المرتضى رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وبعدهم بقية العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ثم بقية الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، ويمسكون عما شجر بين الصحابة, ويعتقدون أنهم في ذلك مجتهدون، من أصاب فله أجران ومن أخطأ فله أجر، ويحبون أهل بيت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- المؤمنين به ويتولونهم ويتولون أزواج رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمهات المؤمنين ويترضون عنهم جميعًا.
ويتبرؤون من طريقة الروافض الذين يبغضون أصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ويسبونهم ويغلون في أهل البيت، ويرفعونهم فوق منزلتهم التي أنزلهم الله -عز وجل- إياها، كما يتبرؤون من طريقة النواصب الذين يؤذون أهل البيت بقول أو عمل.


يتبع إن شاء الله..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وجميع ما ذكرناه في هذه الكلمة الموجزة في العقيدة الصحيحة التي بعث الله بها رسوله محمداً -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهي عقيدة الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة التي قال فيها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ((لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق منصورة لا يضرهم من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله سبحانه)).

وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ((افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة، وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة، فقال الصحابة: من هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه وأصحابي)).

وهي العقيدة التي يجب التمسك بها والاستقامة عليها والحذر مما خالفها.

*وأما المنحرفون عن هذه العقيدة والسائرون على ضدها فهم أصناف كثيرة؛ فمنهم عباد الأصنام والأوثان والملائكة والأولياء والجن والأشجار والأحجار وغيرها. 

فهؤلاء لم يستجيبوا لدعوة الرسل بل خالفوهم وعاندوهم كما فعلت قريش وأصناف العرب مع نبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وكانوا يسألون معبوداتهم قضاء الحاجات وشفاء المرضى والنصر على الأعداء، ويذبحون لهم وينذرون لهم، فلما أنكر عليهم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ذلك وأمرهم بإخلاص العبادة لله وحده استغربوا ذلك وأنكروه.. 

وقالوا: {أَجَعَلَ الْآَلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ} [ص : 5]

 فلم يزل -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعوهم إلى الله وينذرهم من الشرك ويشرح لهم حقيقة ما يدعو إليه حتى هدى الله منهم من هدى ثم دخلوا بعد ذلك في دين الله أفواجاً 
فظهر دين الله على سائر الأديان بعد دعوة متواصلة واجتهاد طويل من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم والتابعين لهم بإحسان. 

ثم تغيرت الأحوال وغلب الجهل على أكثر الخلق حتى عاد الأكثرون إلى دين الجاهلية، بالغلو في الأنبياء والأولياء ودعائهم والاستغاثة بهم وغير ذلك من أنوع الشرك، ولم يعرفوا معنى لا إله إلا الله كما عرف معناها كفار العرب.

فالله المستعان!!
ولم يزل هذا الشرك يتفشى في الناس إلى عصرنا هذا بسبب غلبة الجهل وبعد العهد بعصر النبوة..


..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وشبهة هؤلاء المتأخرين شبهة الأولين وهى قولهم: {مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى}؛ [الزمر : 3].

وقد أبطل الله هذه الشبهة وبين أن من عبد غيره كائناً من كان فقد أشرك به وكفر، كما قال تعالى: {وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ} [يونس : 18]؛ [يونس : 18]، فرد الله عليهم سبحانه بقوله: {قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} [يونس : 18].

فبيّن سبحانه في هذه الآيات أن عبادة غيره من الأنبياء والأولياء أو غيرهم هي الشرك الأكبر وإن سماها فاعلوها بغير ذلك.

وقال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى}؛ [الزمر : 3] فرد الله عليهم سبحانه بقوله {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ}؛ [الزمر : 3].

فأبان بذلك سبحانه أن عبادتهم لغيره بالدعاء والخوف والرجاء ونحو ذلك كفرٌ به سبحانه، وأكذبهم في قولهم أن آلهتهم تقربهم إليه زلفى.

----------

